# Does anyone make radiant ceiling heat wiring systems anymore ???



## akm (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone make radiant ceiling wiring systems anymore (t-stats, heatg wire, etc) for new installations.
Am not electrician, but have a remodel job where options are to (cannot) repair break in existing radiant ceiling heat system (plaster over wire over rocklath), or to install new rocklath, heatg wire, and plaster... but need to find a radiant heating system to do that.
Ideas ?


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

Click here for one place that makes this stuff

Here is another site for ceiling lay-in heating panels.


----------



## akm (Nov 13, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Click here for one place that makes this stuff
> Here is another site for ceiling lay-in heating panels.


Thanks much for the info !
Have sent email to 1st place to see if have local distributor.
That approach is closer to what we need in terms of a more flexible wiring system instead of hard panels.


----------

